# How to post pictures in a bigger size?



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

So I wanted to know how to post big and clear pictures because I want calitiels to make me signature and she asked for bright, big and clear photos. I only know how to post the picture as a thumbnail, so any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Try this: 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=105610


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Sure. I will try this. Thanks.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

But i am not on photo bucket, tiny pic or whatever. I want to post a pic from 'my computer'. Is that possible?


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

*like this?*

file:///C:/Users/support/Pictures/Australian%20Parrots%20&%20Cockatoos%20Photo%20Gallery%20by%20Ian%20at%20pbase_com_files/104156124.ebUqSxYS.jpg


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Darn it. Went wrong again.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Nimra, is it possible to make an account on one of these websites? I have photobucket and it works well.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

NO WAY. I already have WAY more accounts than I want. I tried to register but stopped myself immediately. I am definitely not making a account and I am pretty clear about that. I will ask my sis to make one, and if she refuses than you have to tell me some other way. There must be another way. Not the whole world is on photobucket, surely. What do they do then?


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry if I was rude or something. I really didn't mean to be


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Forget this whole thread. I will figure out myself somehow. Thank you for all the advice. I may want to go and join photo bucket one day. Which might come in handy. Thank you again Stephanie and Yokobirdie. You guys helped a lot.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

You're welcome!


----------

